# Husband wants divorce



## lovebugboo2007 (Aug 7, 2012)

Married almost 15 years 3 kids, Im basically a stay at home mom I have a side job a couple days a week cleaning to make some spare cash, I watch what I do because cost of daycare, Husband complains Im not doing my share finance wise ,and he is tired of working so hard to support us, I think Im a amazing mom and wife the house is always tidy and supper is alway waiting for him after work, passion has been gone along time ago because he says he is tired due to him working so hard, and he tells me if I dont like it to leave but Im not taking the kids, everything is in his name both cars the house the checking he is in control of everything, I dont even get to go to the grocery store to do the shopping, there is no debt except the house so no credit cards or car notes, he tells me that he can file and Ill get served and the cops will come and have me thrown out of house and he thinks thats funny, he also said judge wont give me custody of kids because I dont make enough to provide for them, Im scared Ill lose everything, I went and talked to a attorney but they wanted 3000 and of course I didnt have that due to husband controlling everything,I havent had a real job in years and dont know how to start over I dont want to loose my kids.


----------



## lovingsummer (Jul 27, 2012)

I'm not sure where you live but your husband is sadly mistaken if he thinks that's going to happen! I've noticed that there are a lot of people on TAM that can help you although I can't because I've never been in your shoes. I just wanted to say hang in there... Help is on the way


----------



## Couleur (Apr 4, 2012)

You might do well to arm yourself with facts about what would happen financially in a divorce in your state. Even if you can't afford an attorney you should be able to figure out if you live in a community property state and you may be able to figure out what your H would have to contribute in child support and spousal support from state publications. 

Is there a local law school? The ones in my state offer free/ low cost legal advice from law students. IF not, can you look on line for guidance?


----------



## mule kick (Apr 10, 2012)

Women's shelters and groups are also incredibly valuable as you are facing a situation of abuse.


----------



## Dan Carruthers (Jul 14, 2012)

It is callous ! the guy seems to be a sadistic one..in saying such remarks on she be thrown out etc..

There should be amendments in Law for such helpless Home Makers...in case of separations..or any uncanny existing codes...


----------

